# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دانشجو روزانه در کنکور

## Delgir

سلام
دانشجو روزانه میتونه توی کنکور شرکت کنه در صورتی که بخواد هیچ انتخاب رشته ای نکنه ؟  :Yahoo (35): 
مثل بعضی معلما که تو کنکور شرکت میکنن و خودشونو توی یک درس بخصوص محک میزنن

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

اره فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه... میشه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام
> دانشجو روزانه میتونه توی کنکور شرکت کنه در صورتی که بخواد هیچ انتخاب رشته ای نکنه ؟ 
> مثل بعضی معلما که تو کنکور شرکت میکنن و خودشونو توی یک درس بخصوص محک میزنن


آره کنکور میتونی بدی

----------


## Delgir

> آره کنکور میتونی بدی


پس مشکلی برای خود رشته دانشگاه در حال تحصیل پیش نمیاد؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Delgir

Up
نظر بقیه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> پس مشکلی برای خود رشته دانشگاه در حال تحصیل پیش نمیاد؟


نه! 
ولی فقط میتونی کنکور بدیا! نمیتونی انتخاب رشته کنی

----------

